

MPs' Vote to raise University tuition fees in England to £9,000/yr passes - corin_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-11954333

======
corin_
Vote passed by a majority of 21, and 27 of the 650 MPs abstained. Sad to think
what a huge difference those 27 could have made...

